# Best surf rod carrying cases?



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

How do you guys carry your rods to the beach? Are there any good carrying bags out there?


----------



## Stink-bait (May 14, 2011)

I just use velcro straps or put them in my cart. But I know some guys use old golf bags or the bags from beach chairs.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

I use velcro straps too. I have too many different sizes to think about cases. I do buy reel covers for all my expensive reels though. Its cheap insurance against reel rash


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

THX Tracker and Stinkbait but i guess im looking for something that can possibly hold three 12'ers and also stay hands free and my vehicle is to small for a cart.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Like they were say'n once ya get to the beach just load up your rods in a chair bag and pull the string tight and toss it over your shoulder and away ya go

Use a second bag for sand spikes


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Shooter said:


> Like they were say'n once ya get to the beach just load up your rods in a chair bag and pull the string tight and toss it over your shoulder and away ya go
> 
> Use a second bag for sand spikes


Like Shooter says a chair bag does work. I haven't used one but have seen lots of others do it. Alot of times they have a shoulder strap too. I would still protect my good reels though. Any reel over 100 bucks deserves a cheap 3-4 dollar cover. 20 years from now when your gear still looks new you will appreciate the small investment


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

bungee cords.


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

has anyone tried the BPS caddy bag seems pretty long!


----------



## BerserkCaster (Oct 15, 2009)

I used to use velcro strap, but now I find it is kind of nice to use the ski bag to carry all of my rod.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Google patio umbrella covers. You'll find all different kinds. I got one a few years ago that's 5 1/2' feet long with a full length zipper and a carrying strap that you can sling over you shoulders. It easily fits 3 12' rods with reels.


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

Browse some garage sales for a used ski bag. Pretty much all of them are 6ft. Can find some 7+ that can accommodate a 60/40 split 12footer.


----------



## CJS (Oct 2, 2006)

I believe I have seen rod slings that are basically a Velcro strap and shoulder strap in one. Try charkbait or melton tackle. 
The ones I saw were designed for the long range guys in California.

I have seen quite a few pier fishermen lash three heavers together with velcro straps. Throw on a backpack and carry a small cooler to getbe on and off the pier with no problems.


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

I use a 1996 Suburban.

Capt Mike


----------



## WDinarte (Oct 21, 2009)

I use the regular chair bag, one for rod and one for the spike but the idea from catman looks good. I have some patio humbrella let see if I found the bag.

My only problem is to travel ( for my camping trips ) to take the rod inside of the car with the rest of camping tools it is a pain.
I'm tempted to home-made some with the CPVC pipe, I see some tube on the constructions trucks and probable work for rod-carier.
But at the beach the chair-humbrella work fine.


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

captmikestarrett said:


> I use a 1996 Suburban.
> 
> Capt Mike


lol I like that cap !


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I have a rod bag that has had as many as 6 surf rods in it at one time. Im not sure of the brand but will check when I get home.. If you've met me you've probably seen me with it... It's longer than I am tall.. LOL


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

Yes Kwesi I have seen that bag with you up at spsp. Yeah let me know the brand!


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Field and Stream....


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

captmikestarrett said:


> I use a 1996 Suburban.
> 
> Capt Mike


Capt doesn't that Suburban get a little heavy?


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

LOL, Thx guys i just ordered a caddy bag from bps 19.99 online reg. 39.99 looks a little small for 3 12' sticks and reels but for the price got to at least try it. if i can get at least 2 rods and reels in it for the sale price of 20 bucks it may be a steal!


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

catman said:


> Capt doesn't that Suburban get a little heavy?


Only on fuel.. 

Capt Mike


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

captmikestarrett said:


> Only on fuel..
> 
> Capt Mike


Yup, my 2000 Expedition gets 12.5 but I love it.


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

received my caddy bag from bps and it is great i have 6 rods in it 2/12' 1/11' 1/10' 2/7' no reels, i usually travel without reels attached anyway i am very pleased!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Glad you found something workable.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah my 04 f150 4x4 gets about 16 but I love it too.


----------

